# Spray painting a cage?



## drownsoda (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a SUPER good deal on 2 new(to me) cages, found them on my local craigslist and paid a mere $15! They're both rather large and in a similar style to the Mason brand rat cages I've seen in the past, except that they have a bunch more doors- there's 2 small ones on each (long)side with a huge one in the middle, and in the middle of that huge door is another little door, too. They're pretty neat! I'm excited to get the ratties moved  

They're going to love the extra space. My current set-up is a little on the small side but my girls are just wee little babies still so I wasn't feeling a sense of urgency to get something bigger. I'm glad I waited! Of course it's always nice to save some money but finances have been tight lately since I'm living on my own now for the first time in my life(I've just recently got out of a 10+ years relationship). 

Anywho, there are a couple of rusty spots on each of the cages. It's a light rust, nothing structural, just a cosmetic thing. Would it be alright to spray paint them? I did a search on this forum and came up with a single post where a member mentions that Rustoleum brand spray paint, though toxic while wet, is nontoxic while dry. I guess I'm looking for reassurance that this is correct. Although my girls haven't learned to chew on stuff yet, I'm sure it's inevitable so I need to know that this will be safe for them. 

I suppose I'm hoping someone can share their personal experience(s) with any similar situations. 

Thanks so much for reading!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yes, several people have used Rustoleum to paint a cage. The key is to wait a few weeks for it to cure before using it. I believe this might be three weeks, but I'm not completely certain.


----------



## anglethatispurple (Jan 3, 2013)

I spray painted my cage to cover some surface rust, The spray paint i used was called fiddley bits and stated on the can that is was kid safe, could be used to kids toys and was non toxic.


----------

